# Anudder CarHop Scene



## RacerJoe

This stuff is fun and although it takes some time and patience, I've found its a great way to show off some of the 1/64 scale Johnny Lightnings I have.
I guess I'm into the poor mans diorama way of doing things, one of these times maybe I'll try to actually build the buildings but for now as a beginner - just making a somewhat real parking lot is a challenge. Enjoy the Pics-


----------



## RacerJoe

*Fiday Night Corvette Club get together*

Vette Night at the Hot Rod Cafe, enjoy the pictures. Afterall, I do need more picture taking practice also! The JL 'Vettes are from the Frist Shot series, except the one up by the door, its from the JL Holiday Classics. 
I'm thinking every weekend could be a different Car Club Night-

























Camaro night is next week!
I still need scale model people and a better camera but oh well- hope ya all like the pictures.


----------



## RacerJoe

*Camaro Club Night : )*

Couldn't wait awhile to have another car club gathering! Enjoy the pic-


----------



## gunn

where did you get that from? i like it


----------



## CJTORINO

Thats KILLER! I love the detail!
Wow, Do I ever need one of those. 
That has to be the most amazing backdrop for 1/64 scale diecast ever.
As for people, you might try the .50 cent machines at your favorite department store.
Some of those "Homies" that are in those machines work pretty well.

Great Pictures man!


----------



## roadrner

Looks great RJ! Keep 'em coming. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STUTZ

gunn said:


> where did you get that from? i like it


Yes!, where did you get that? I like it too! :thumbsup:


----------



## RacerJoe

You can make it just like I did. On somethings you can use your PC Paint program, print and cut stuff out- sandpaper for asphalt, tape for lines. Build it- lol, my grass up front isn't very green, on one side of the sidewalk there its turning yellow- you know, from lack of water.  Thanks for the encouraging replies, it makes sharing worth all the time and trouble of doing dioramas. Its fun but time consuming!


----------



## STUTZ

RacerJoe said:


> You can make it just like I did. On somethings you can use your PC Paint program, print and cut stuff out- sandpaper for asphalt, tape for lines. Build it- lol, my grass up front isn't very green, on one side of the sidewalk there its turning yellow- you know, from lack of water.  Thanks for the encouraging replies, it makes sharing worth all the time and trouble of doing dioramas. Its fun but time consuming!


Thanks for the info. This will have to be a winter project for me.


----------



## mn_dodgeboy

awesome shots bro. I love the club scene. If you enough cars, you could set it up like a diner set in 1960 or whatever. Make period dioramas and have PIPs for later year diorama. (IE 1980 woiuld have a couple 1960s cars in PIP form, and 1990 would have a couple later cars in PIP form etc.)


----------



## billy box

I don't collect diecast but that is a sweet scene! If your are looking for realistic scale people for your dios go to ebay and look under the toy train section. Train figures come in many scales from 1/24 to 1/90 and maybe smaller. 1/64 should be easy to find. I've seen car hops on roller skates and just every day people in smaller scales while searching for figures on ebay for my 1/25 scale dios. Most come painted but some don't.


----------



## Midnightrun

WOW Sweet make a street racing seen please!!! :dude: 

 :wave: ----Midnightrun---- :wave:


----------



## carnut2256

Joe, I was searching for scale mechanics figures when I came upon these:

















These are S Gauge, whuch is very close to 1/64

here's their website:
http://kramerproducts.com/carhopo.htm


----------



## carnut2256

Wait, on further review, it says elsewhere they are O gauge..... 

I'm not sure if O gauge and O27 are the same, but O27 is supposed to be 1/64?  

Here's a mechanic's set they offer in O gauge as well:


----------



## fly__life

Those are O Scale (1/48 scale) not S scale (1/64) so the above items would be too big for your diorama which is really awesome by the way!!!!!!!!!!! The problem with 1/64 scale or S scale is that most of the figures are dated for the early 1900's to compliment the train sets of that era. You should try scalefigures.com or Port Line Hobby supplies. Each one is $5 painted or $3 unpainted. The S scale hobby is starting to boom so you will start to see some really cool stuff coming out.


----------



## BudJ63

Need to back those cars into the parking spots!  Looks great!


----------



## Midnightrun

Looks Superb!!!

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------

